# StakeHunters NBA predictions thread



## StakeHunters (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello,

I will be posting NBA predictions here. If you are interested, make sure to follow this thread.


*Los Angeles Lakers vs Utah Jazz*

*Date/Time*: 03-27-2019, 22:30 EDT
*Spread*: Utah Jazz -12.5
*Total*: +216.5


In-depth review available here

*Indiana Pacers vs Oklahoma City *

*Date/Time*: 03-27-2019, 20:00 EDT
*Spread*: Oklahoma City Thunder -6
*Total*: +215.5

In-depth review available here


*Golden State Warriors vs Memphis Grizzlies*

*Date/Time*: 03-27-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Memphis Grizzlies +11.5

*Total*: +215.5

In-depth review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Mar 28, 2019)

*NBA Denver Nuggets vs Houston Rockets Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 03-28-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Houston Rockets -5                           

*Total*: +217

In-depth review available here


*NBA Los Angeles Clippers vs Milwaukee Bucks Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 03-28-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Milwaukee Bucks -8.5                       

*Total*: +232.5

In-depth review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Mar 29, 2019)

*NBA Indiana Pacers vs Boston Celtics Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 03-29-2019, 19:00 EDT

*Spread*: Boston Celtics -6.5

*Total*: +214

Review available here


*NBA Denver Nuggets vs Oklahoma City Thunder Preview and Prediction*


*Date/Time*: 03-29-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Oklahoma City Thunder -4.5

*Total*: +221

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Mar 30, 2019)

*NBA Orlando Magic vs Indiana Pacers Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 03-30-2019, 19:00 EDT

*Spread*: Indiana Pacers -2.5

*Total*: +204.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 2, 2019)

*NBA Denver Nuggets vs Golden State Warriors Preview and Prediction*


*Date/Time*: 04-02-2019, 22:30 EDT

*Spread*: Golden State Warriors -8.5

*Total*: +219

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 4, 2019)

*NBA Milwaukee Bucks vs Philadelphia 76ers Preview and Prediction*


*Date/Time*: 04-04-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Philadelphia 76ers +2.5

*Total*: +230.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 6, 2019)

*NBA Brooklyn Nets vs Milwaukee Bucks Preview and Prediction*


*Date/Time*: 04-06-2019, 17:00 EDT

*Spread*: Milwaukee Bucks -8.5

*Total*: +235.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 9, 2019)

*NBA Portland Trail Blazers vs Los Angeles Lakers Preview and Prediction*


*Date/Time*: 04-09-2019, 22:30 EDT

*Spread*: Los Angeles Lakers +9.5

*Total*: +224

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 16, 2019)

*NBA Oklahoma City Thunder vs Portland Trail Blazers Game 2 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-16-2019, 22:30 EDT

*Spread*: Portland Trail Blazers -1.5

*Total*: +223.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 17, 2019)

*NBA Indiana Pacers vs Boston Celtics Game 2 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-17-2019, 19:00 EDT

*Spread*: Boston Celtics -7.5

*Total*: +203.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 18, 2019)

*NBA Denver Nuggets vs San Antonio Spurs Game 3 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-18-2019, 21:00 EDT

*Spread*: San Antonio Spurs -4

*Total*: +209.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 20, 2019)

*NBA Denver Nuggets vs San Antonio Spurs Game 4 Spread and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-20-2019, 17:30 EDT

*Spread*: San Antonio Spurs -3.5

*Total*: +208

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 22, 2019)

*NBA Milwaukee Bucks vs Detroit Pistons Game 4 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-22-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Detroit Pistons +13

*Total*: +219.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 23, 2019)

*NBA Oklahoma City Thunder vs Portland Trail Blazers Game 5 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-23-2019, 22:30 EDT

*Spread*: Portland Trail Blazers -3

*Total*: +219


Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 24, 2019)

*NBA Los Angeles Clippers vs Golden State Warriors Game 5 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-23-2019, 22:30 EDT

*Spread*: Golden State Warriors -14

*Total*: +234.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 26, 2019)

*Euroleague Anadolu Efes vs Barcelona Game 4 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-26-2019, 15:00 EDT

*Spread*: Barcelona -4.5

*Total*: +157

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Apr 27, 2019)

*NBA San Antonio Spurs vs Denver Nuggets Game 7 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 04-27-2019, 22:00 EDT

*Spread*: Denver Nuggets -6

*Total*: +209

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 2, 2019)

*NBA Toronto Raptors vs Philadelphia 76ers Game 3 Spread and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-02-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Philadelphia 76ers +1.5

*Total*: +217

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 8, 2019)

*NBA Boston Celtics vs Milwaukee Bucks Game 5 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-06-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Milwaukee Bucks -9

*Total*: +218.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 9, 2019)

*NBA Toronto Raptors vs Philadelphia 76ers Game 6 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-07-2019, 20:00 EDT

*Spread*: Philadelphia 76ers +2.5

*Total*: +213

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 10, 2019)

*NBA Golden State Warriors vs Houston Rockets Game 6 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-10-2019, 21:00 EDT

*Spread*: Houston Rockets -7

*Total*: +214

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 12, 2019)

*NBA Portland Trail Blazers vs Denver Nuggets Game 7 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-12-2019, 15:30 EDT

*Spread*: Denver Nuggets -5.5

*Total*: +212

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 14, 2019)

*NBA Portland Trail Blazers vs Golden State Warriors Game 1 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-12-2019, 21:00 EDT

*Spread*: Golden State Warriors -7.5

*Total*: +219.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 15, 2019)

*NBA Toronto Raptors vs Milwaukee Bucks Game 1 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-15-2019, 20:30 EDT

*Spread*: Milwaukee Bucks -6

*Total*: +218

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 17, 2019)

*NBA Toronto Raptors vs Milwaukee Bucks Game 2 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-17-2019, 20:30 EDT

*Spread*: Milwaukee Bucks -6.5

*Total*: +218

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 19, 2019)

*NBA Milwaukee Bucks vs Toronto Raptors Game 3 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-19-2019, 19:00 EDT

*Spread*: Toronto Raptors -2.5

*Total*: +219.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 22, 2019)

*Italian Lega A Sassari vs Brindisi Game 3 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*:  05-22-2019, 14:45 EDT

*Spread*: Brindisi -3

*Total*: +170

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 25, 2019)

*NBA Milwaukee Bucks vs Toronto Raptors Game 6 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-25-2019, 20:30 EDT

*Spread*: Toronto Raptors -1.5

*Total*: +213

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 28, 2019)

*Russian VTB League CSKA Moscow vs Zenit Petersburg Game 3 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*:  05-28-2018, 12:30 EDT

*Spread*: Zenit Petersburg +7

*Total*: +167.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 29, 2019)

*Italian Lega A Sassari vs Olimpia Milano Game 1 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*:  05-29-2019, 14:30 EDT

*Spread*: Olimpia Milano -6.5

*Total*: +155.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (May 30, 2019)

*NBA Finals State Warriors vs Toronto Raptors Game 1 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 05-25-2019, 21:00 EDT

*Spread*: Toronto Raptors -1

*Total*: +213.5

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Jun 5, 2019)

*NBA Finals Toronto Raptors vs Golden State Warriors Game 3 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 06-05-2019, 21:00 EDT

*Spread*: Golden State Warriors -5.5

*Total*: +213

Review available here


----------



## StakeHunters (Jun 10, 2019)

*NBA Finals Golden State Warriors vs Toronto Raptors Game 5 Preview and Prediction*

*Date/Time*: 06-07-2019, 21:00 EDT

*Spread*: Toronto Raptors -2.5

*Total*: +213.5

Review available here


----------

